# What brand of tractor to buy



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I did some tractor work on some land for the person that leased it a couple weeks ago and then moved a little gravel for the land owner. Got to talking to one of the family that owns it, a guy in his mid twenties,and he was saying that he wanted to get a tractor and was thinking about a Kubota. He then said that his dad wanted a 'Deere, and he wasn't against it but the problem was they didn't make as many attachments for smaller 'Deeres. He had no idea that the spinning shaft on the back was the same, and the lift hitch would hook up to a different colored implement. I thought about just telling him to spray paint what ever implement he wanted to match the tractors color and the tractor would make it work.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Have to learn sometime. I can't say I knew everything about tractors and implements at one time but I believe I knew paint didn't matter. The ones that know less but tell you that you don't know what you're talking about are the ones I will make fun of.

Not everyone is blessed to have sense like us (well what makes sense to ourselves). I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would want a John Deere


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Have to learn sometime. I can't say I knew everything about tractors and implements at one time but I believe I knew paint didn't matter. The ones that know less but tell you that you don't know what you're talking about are the ones I will make fun of.
> 
> Not everyone is blessed to have sense like us (well what makes sense to ourselves). I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would want a John Deere


I agree! Nobody wants "a" Deere, most of us want several. Really they are herd animals and need to be near others. Also they tend to prefer the best crops too, that's why you will see them on the better farms. Just kidding... kinda.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ha! I like the herd part, maybe I can convince the wife. My plow and drill are lonely, they are Deere's, that counts right?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

That twenty-something wasn't completely wrong. Deere uses its own hydraulic quick-connect fittings, different from everyone else. Also, a Deere loader uses a different quick-tach loader scheme. Everyone else uses the universal quick-tach system.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why anyone would want a John Deere


That makes me laugh because I have heard those very words more than once. I know of a particular fella that said the same and once he bought his first Deere, he saw the light and now owns several. Carcajou is right....they are herd animals. I also think many of the other manufacturers have their parts priced just about like Deere now.....too high.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> That makes me laugh because I have heard those very words more than once. I know of a particular fella that said the same and once he bought his first Deere, he saw the light and now owns several. Carcajou is right....they are herd animals. I also think many of the other manufacturers have their parts priced just about like Deere now.....too high.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I owned a Deere. Now I do not. I didn't see the light.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I owned a Deere. Now I do not. I didn't see the light.


Yes we know, you also own a NH which you periodically voice your displeasure about. Did the Deere give you trouble or underperform?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yes we know, you also own a NH which you periodically voice your displeasure about. Did the Deere give you trouble or underperform?
> 
> Regards, Mike


No I did not have any trouble with it. Not complaining at all. Just saying once you go Deere you don't have to stay with Deere. I'm not that brand loyal. Except to NH small squares and agco big squares


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have CaseIH, Massey Ferguson, and Ford in my tractor stable. When I was looking for the last tractor I did consider Deere. My implements are dominated by New Holland then Bush Hog. I have MF, Hardee, Deere, King, IH, and whatnot. I'm not brand specific and purchase by the best price for the job.

I have a tendency to pick red but as long as I'm on a tractor, I'm happy.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> No I did not have any trouble with it. Not complaining at all. Just saying once you go Deere you don't have to stay with Deere. I'm not that brand loyal. Except to NH small squares and agco big squares


Why to NH and Agco squares?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My only problem with Deere is you pay extra for that green and yellow paint.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Why to NH and Agco squares?


various personal reasons on the small squares due to personal experience. On the big squares from 2nd hand experience with NH vs Personal experience with agco big squares. I suppose I prefer agco swathers also, but I see plenty of JD swathers around so if I ever buy another swather I might demo one. If they were the same in price.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Green paint is expensive, then you look at other colors and ALL colors are expensive. I lean a bit toward green because my budget dictates used and my thought is older green parts are easier to find and I have more knowledge when it comes to repairs. I figure if a man is using his money he can buy whatever color he wants.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> My only problem with Deere is you pay extra for that green and yellow paint.


Funny you mention that and that is where it seems to me to be the place where Deere is better. I think their paint jobs are VERY good. They seem to put more effort into paint jobs that last longer than other brands. Outside of that and having very good parts availability, I don't see much more advantage over other reputable big names.


----------

